# Where to buy Muslin cloth for Jam making?



## Mers1 (6 Aug 2009)

Hi can anyone advise where I might get muslin cloth for straining jam? and to be a bit cheeky does anyone have a good Crab apple jelly recepie?

thanks


----------



## luckyescape (6 Aug 2009)

Mother care should sell muslin cloth... a recepie I can't help with


----------



## Thirsty (6 Aug 2009)

Hickeys sell Muslin by the yard; my mother used to use old well-washed pillow cases.

The key part of making apple jelly is to take your time over straining the stewed apple, don't squeeze or try to hurry it up or your jelly will be cloudy.


----------



## SarahMc (6 Aug 2009)

The nappy section of Dunnes/Tesco sell large muslin cloths.


----------



## annR (6 Aug 2009)

Muslim cloths as my Mum calls them


----------



## Mers1 (10 Aug 2009)

Thanks everyone.......I will try Nappy section of supermarket.


----------



## Black Sheep (10 Aug 2009)

Sorry I can't help you with the crab apple jelly recipe but as you seem to be a jam maker I thought I might let you in on the secret of perfectly setting strawberry jam.  Carrigeen moss will do the trick and it tastes Booooooootiful


----------



## ColmEire (11 Jul 2015)

I tried Tesco but couldn't see it, but I am a bloke and just can't focus in this environment.  However, I did find it in the baby/nappy section of Poundland.  Two 100% cotton muslin cloths for £1, each measuring about 18 inches square.  I'm told it's also available in Mothercare. If that fails, someone told me that a clean pillow case also works very well (for jam/jelly/cordial making etc).


----------



## Leo (13 Jul 2015)

You do realise this thread is 6 years old??


----------



## Leper (19 Jul 2015)

Leo said:


> You do realise this thread is 6 years old??



But, they are talking about making Preserves!!!!!!! - 6 years might not be that much of a problem.


----------



## lyonsie (19 Jul 2015)

An old clean pillowcase.  Pour pulp into it.  Tie at the top, put handle of brush through knot.  Balance between two chairs overnight, draining into container.  Will be clear and ready for use in the morning.


----------



## Leo (20 Jul 2015)

Leper said:


> But, they are talking about making Preserves!!!!!!! - 6 years might not be that much of a problem.



I hope they haven't had the fruit sitting around 6 years waiting for the answer


----------



## AppleJelly (28 Sep 2015)

Dear Moderator and everybody else,
I have a whole bunch of rose hips outside my window, and I was pulling my hair trying to figure out where to get muslin. Delighted to find this thread.
But seriously, why doesn't Darina Allen and everybody else on the public cookery scene explain that it's also used for nappies so that's where to go shopping? We are all supposed to know this, of course. Lovely forum. Thank you.


----------

